# New Datamine



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 11, 2018)

I?m just gonna leave this here.

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/9n893c/animal_crossing_pocket_camp_190_update/

You?re welcome.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 11, 2018)

The fortune cookie is meh.  So is the fishing tourney.  BUT THAT EEVEE STUFF I MUST HAVE IT


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 11, 2018)

*ThatOneMarshalFangirl *
I think my biggest gripe about the fishing event is that it's partially old things?
Those take a fair bit of work, I'd think people at least deserve entirely new things.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 11, 2018)

I have been noticing that Nintendo has been really lazy with their events. It’s like after an update after another it’s either a Garden Event where we catch creatures, a gyroidite event where the good items are leaf tickets only, and the fishing tourney that shows that Chip is more superior than Nat is, BECAUSE HE NEVER GOT HIS BUG OFF EVENT YET!!!

I hope they think of a new event soon instead of this so called “Recycling events” maneuver. And maybe bring back the crafting event where we talk to villagers to get the materials instead of on the ground.


----------



## biker (Oct 11, 2018)

I don't mind the event as long as it makes me busy and gives off nice clothing prizes.


----------



## Garrett (Oct 11, 2018)

Well it's about time best boy Lucky and best girl Kiki turned up.


----------



## WeiMoote (Oct 11, 2018)

Gimmie that Eevee tee! 

And the Pokeball rug as well. XD


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 11, 2018)

I really want the Eevee stuff, I wonder which ones cost leaf tickets...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 11, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> I really want the Eevee stuff, I wonder which ones cost leaf tickets...



Pokeball chair, Pokeball, and Pokeball rug.  It says so in the datamine post.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 11, 2018)

the first fortune cookie where i want all the items....damn.


----------



## loglady (Oct 12, 2018)

Kiki!! I love her, she?s so cute. I really hope they add her in time for Halloween so I can have her at my campsite!


----------



## Neechan (Oct 12, 2018)

I actually like Goldies cookie, I love fall themed items, it’s more the clothing than anything else &#55357;&#56837; I mean the other items would make for a nice little park area that’s set up for books.

Don’t worry loglady, it looks like the 16th that she’ll be added along the four others so that’s more then enough time to friend and add her.


----------



## geetry (Oct 12, 2018)

Lucky and Kiki, but no Ankha? Weird.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 12, 2018)

*geetry *
Was also wondering this too, seems like there could be some better Halloween fits than Anicotti and Diva.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 12, 2018)

geetry said:


> Lucky and Kiki, but no Ankha? Weird.



Yeah, I’ve been waiting for Ankha for awhile.  Kinda disappointing.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Oct 13, 2018)

They add Lucky, but not Cleocatra, but instead, that foul void infestation that kept me from getting Scoot in New Leaf!?

YOU HAD ONE JOB, NINTENDO.


----------



## shunishu (Oct 13, 2018)

patience.. so many missing still ^^;;

why is the giant eevee plush standing on 2 feet tho.. is what i wanna know.. I guess that's part of the halloween event? ^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 13, 2018)

shunishu said:


> patience.. so many missing still ^^;;
> 
> why is the giant eevee plush standing on 2 feet tho.. is what i wanna know.. I guess that's part of the halloween event? ^^



The plush is a little weird lol.  Cute, but unnatural.


----------



## shunishu (Oct 14, 2018)

it wiggles when you tap it omg


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Oct 14, 2018)

shunishu said:


> patience.. so many missing still ^^;;


It's kind of mainly my personal desire to have seen Lucky and Ankha get released at the same time. They make quite an iconic duo.


----------



## Roald_fan (Oct 14, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The plush is a little weird lol.  Cute, but unnatural.


I thought about that, too, but then I couldn't help that I still had to have it.  I knew I was gonna be a sucker for everything if they did a Pokemon crossover.

The Eevee costume is kind of unintentionally reminiscent of Max's costume in _Where the Wild Things Are_.


----------



## ESkill (Oct 14, 2018)

shunishu said:


> patience.. so many missing still ^^;;
> 
> why is the giant eevee plush standing on 2 feet tho.. is what i wanna know.. I guess that's part of the halloween event? ^^



I think it's supposed to look like the dancing Eevee mascots that have been going around for Let's Go. There's an official Eevee dance haha.
I'm super excited for Goldies cookie, it's so cute! And the fishing tourney looks good too


----------



## shunishu (Oct 14, 2018)

oh right  yeah i know those mascots.. that didn't even occur to me.. (it doesn't make it less odd and halloweeny since there could be someone inside, but that atleast explains it haha) but it moves super cute and fluffily when you tap it and its adorable when the animals are hugging it and the plush texture is nice. 
yes the autumn library goldie cookie looks nice!


----------



## koopasta (Oct 14, 2018)

I seriously love the headgear from the new Fishing Tourney and the clothes from the cookies. This scavenger hunt has been a disappointment, tbh. I didn't necessarily want an Eevee fursuit.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 15, 2018)

MadMonsterMaddie said:


> I seriously love the headgear from the new Fishing Tourney and the clothes from the cookies. This scavenger hunt has been a disappointment, tbh. I didn't necessarily want an Eevee fursuit.



Lmao literally the first thing I thought of when I put on the Eevee outfit is “Boy the furries are gonna love this”


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 15, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lmao literally the first thing I thought of when I put on the Eevee outfit is “Boy the furries are gonna love this”


Except the fact that furries have a full face of the furry costume they have. The Eevee costume lets you see the character’s face, so it’s not even close.


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 15, 2018)

^Well, that would depend on whether the furry in question wanted a full or partial suit. The face-covering headpiece isn't for everyone.
So I've heard.

To stay on topic though, I tend to prefer 'fursuit' type costumes that don't have a headpiece at all. It's cute walking around in just the body part of the Eeevee costume


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 15, 2018)

smonikkims said:


> ^Well, that would depend on whether the furry in question wanted a full or partial suit. The face-covering headpiece isn't for everyone.
> So I've heard.



Yes, that's what I meant.  I'm not hating on furries or anything, that's just what popped into my head when I saw it.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Oct 15, 2018)

Okay Nintendo, we need to talk.

So, you give me Lucky, one of my absolute favorite villagers, and one I've been wanting for such a long time.... At the same time as dropping that garbage tier rodent that gave me so much grief in trying to get pwps off her and even without _that[_ going against her, she was still one of the worst villagers I've ever had.

I don't know how to feel right now....


----------



## shunishu (Oct 15, 2018)

when the event started i didn't like the giant eevee plush too much, now i'm gathering for my second one.. :0 i'm doing well thanks for asking haha *help*

someone on the ac reddit pointed out that the eevee onesie leaves little paw prints behind you :0


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 16, 2018)

shunishu said:


> when the event started i didn't like the giant eevee plush too much, now i'm gathering for my second one.. :0 i'm doing well thanks for asking haha *help*
> 
> someone on the ac reddit pointed out that the eevee onesie leaves little paw prints behind you :0



Wait really?!  I hadn’t noticed.  Now I have to go back and check, thanks lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg it does!!!  That’s so adorable <3


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 17, 2018)

could someone provide pictures of the stuff found in the datamine? i live at my school and they block reddit and i cant find any pictures from the datamine online


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 17, 2018)

*poyonomatopoeia *
The PC Gamepedia has them sorted pretty well, there's more in the New Content section.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 17, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *poyonomatopoeia *
> The PC Gamepedia has them sorted pretty well, there's more in the the New Content section.



that website is blocked too...rip lmao


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 17, 2018)

*poyonomatopoeia *
Is Imgur blocked too? That's where the Reddit puts their images.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 17, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *poyonomatopoeia *
> Is Imgur blocked too? That's where the Reddit puts their images.



yep sadly. most image sharing websites are blocked too. im just glad TBT isnt blocked lol


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 17, 2018)

*poyonomatopoeia *
That's a shame, I'd share them with you in a PM if it didn't take forever and cost TBT for every image.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 17, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *poyonomatopoeia *
> That's a shame, I'd share them with you in a PM if it didn't take forever and cost TBT for every image.



oh i didnt know it costs tbt to upload images thats strange :0 anyways its fine lol i'll just have to wait till more images of the items surface. thanks for the concern tho


----------



## ESkill (Oct 19, 2018)

Do campers not give poke balls as rewards this time? I just realized I haven't got a single poke ball from the ones staying in the different locations, just a couple here and there from the ones visiting my campsite.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 19, 2018)

About time they added in another dog.


----------

